

Show HN: Earthquake Notifications from USGS using Twilio - gspyrou

Earthquakes Monitor is a app for Windows Phone that sends voice notifications in near real time whenever an earthquake event has occurred near your location.
The app is based on data published by USGS and Twilio.<p>Demo video : http://youtu.be/x5hg7Oxh-jI<p>Any feedback or ideas for improvement would be highly appreciated.<p>Thanks ,George.
======
gspyrou
Clickable <http://youtu.be/x5hg7Oxh-jI>

